# Life of Worry



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Here is my story. I am a 35 y/o female, married no children. I was diagnosed w/IBS when I was 17. The dr did a surprise sigmoidoscopy in the office and basically diagnosed me w/ a nervous stomach (that is what thet called it back than) and sent me on my way. I went through a very tough 12 years. I had D all the time. Food made me miserable and I was a nervouse reck. I was so afraid I wasn't going to make it to a bathroom in time. You see it had already happened 2x in those 12 yrs, so I feared it more than anything. The first time it happened was just prior to me getting dx'd and the second time I was in my mid 20's. After that it took me about a yr to function outside doing anything but work. I was finally put on medication when I was 29. That is when I had a very bad attack and had every test imaginable which they found inflammed bowels, stomach ulcers,and an unusal lymph node in my right lower region. For the past 6 years I have been on anti-spadmodic meds, Prilosec for the gastritis, and anti-anxiety meds. It has really been a battle. I went away to college, moved several times and somehow I'm still standing. What bothers me the most about IBS is the loss of the quality of life. There is no doubt in my mind that we lose out on alot. Mostly b/c we are either in the bathroom, being held against our will or looking desperatly for one. I have learned an awful lot over the years. First of all the symptoms defitnely get better or at the very least more manageable. I have learned through the help of many, how to relax, stay focused and I am no longer afraid to say what is wrong with me. If people don't accept me-Nice knowing you! Everyday is a battle of the mind. I think after those 2 experiences I have ruined all sense of reality for myself. I think I am fighting that more than I am fighting the symptoms of IBS. I have also learned what foods WILL trigger an attack-so if I decide to eat it I know I will pay dearly for it later. I exercise more, take classes like Yoga & Pilates. I challenge myself constantly. It may sound crazy but sometimes I feel so down and out about this, you know usally on those really bad days when leaving home really isn't an option, but than there are those days where I feel like a fighter. I am always open to try new things. I have recently started Calcium 600 w/Vit. D as posted by Lnape. It sounded to good so I said why not. For those of you recently diagnosed reading this saying "Oh my god" is this what I am in for. The answer is NO. Remember I was diagnosed at a time when no one talked about it. The dr's didn't even know what it was. There are so many things out there to try. There are the OTC meds, the prescription meds, and many, many Herbal remedies. Don't do what I did and let it ruin your life. Watch what foods you are eating, avoid excesive stress in your life, talk to a proffesional (if needed) and continue reading more and more. I call IBS my Demon. Some days he wins, some days he losses. Keep your demon away and don't let him win. Always know there are people to listen and advise you. 20% of the US population has one form of IBS. You are not alone. As for me I will continue on my journey and keep fighting my demon.


----------

